# ISO Belgian Carrots



## ctbain6 (May 5, 2002)

how do you make belgium carrots?


----------



## Norma (May 5, 2002)

Can you tell us more about the recipe you're looking for? You've even stumped Foodtv.com.....Belgian Endive I've heard of...but not a variety of carrots. But perhaps Geraldine knows.


----------



## Norma (May 15, 2002)

This recipe is from the link to CFCC that Freddy posted:



Glazed belgian carrots
Category: Appetizers, Carrot, Glaze, Microwave, Vegetables, Western European

Yield:  servings   

1  lbs Frozen Belgian carrots 
6  tbsp Butter or margarine 
2  tbsp Honey 
1/4  tsp To ½ t ground ginger 
Procedures 

Place frozen carrots in a deep, 1 ½ quart, heat-resistant, non-metallic casserole.
Heat, covered, 2 minutes in microwave oven.
Add remaining ingredients.
Uncover and heat an additional 4 minutes or until carrots are tender.
Let stand for 1 to 2 minutes before serving


----------



## Rom (Aug 16, 2007)

the things u find when u go through the old posts because u have way too much time on ur hands at work....i have some carrots that need to be used...might give it ago


----------

